# Can you use pepper spray to season food?



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 9, 2006)

I was thinking of putting some pepper spray on a chili dog to make it spicey. Is there anything bad that could result other than it being hot? I plan on using the pepper spray from fifth unit.


----------



## Lee1959 (Nov 9, 2006)

I am not positive but I think there is a lot more in pepper spray than pepper, it is the extract from peppers Olium Capsium (sp) that is used, and I am sure there are additives, dyes, and various other things, go buy a good pepper sause please, there are plenty out there...


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh I see. I wouldn't want that kind of stuff in my system.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 9, 2006)

It is actually Oleoresin Capsicum, highly concentrated, and is simply the oil extracted from javaneros peppers(forgive my spelling)

One of my buddies used to put it on his pizza.

I dont know what some companies put in their's but some brands use an alcohol based propellant and some do not.....just "food" for thought and my $0.02

I agree, buying food items from a grocery store is much safer....


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 9, 2006)

:lolsign:


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 9, 2006)

Is there a place to buy just the OC for seasoning?


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah I have no shortage of hotsauce. I like trying new foods though.


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 9, 2006)

I remember the "hot sauce" discussion a while back; yes, OC can be bought in pure form from some vendors. If I remember, it's used to add "heat" to chili sauce.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 9, 2006)

Dude... you live in SoCal... You should have NO problem finding a store on the corner with hot sause... You should have some neighbors with jabeneros growing in their yard somewhere... :lolsign: How far are you from Conoga Park in LA? I have some friends, latino in ethinicity... :huh2: that could point you in the right direction. :candle:


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 10, 2006)

...ready for "Tongueless monkey' ?? --

Ultra-concentrated “16 Million Reserve” is the hottest science can make. 

The sauce is 30 times hotter than the spiciest pepper and 8,000 times more fiery than Tabasco. 

Diners must sign a disclaimer recommending “protective gloves and eye wear” — but even sweating testers in safety gear were blinded by tears for 30 minutes. 

Just 999 bottles of it are on sale at £105 each. 

Medical experts fear it could kill asthmatics or hospitalise a user who touches a sensitive part of the body afterwards. 

It is made of pure capsaicin, the chemical that makes peppers “hot”. It takes tons of peppers to make 1lb of capsaicin. 

Creator Blair Lazar, 35, specialises in “extreme food” in New Jersey, US. 

After trying it, he said: “It’s like having your tongue hit with a hammer. Man, it hurt.” 

The sauce is named after its score on the chilli heat measure, the Scoville Unit. 
Reserve scores 16 million units, while a Red Savina, the world’s spiciest pepper, measures just 570,000.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow. If that were like 150$ cheaper I'd probably buy it. 16 million? That's insane!


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 10, 2006)

SkinlessMonkey said:


> I was thinking of putting some pepper spray on a chili dog to make it spicey. Is there anything bad that could result other than it being hot? I plan on using the pepper spray from fifth unit.



It depends on the filler they use.

I have some  Mad Dog's revenge 1,000,000 scoville units. A drop in a cup of water is hot and two or three drops makes rice almost to hot to eat.

I just brought the bottle out of the kitchen, holding it by the "clean" cap.
I licked my finger and now lip and tongue burn a bit. I WILL wash my hands well before going to the bathroom.
Hold a spoon which has a sheen on it from the oil under hot water and you will be aware of it.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 10, 2006)

That looks good, I think I'll order some.
And maybe some hotsauce from there too.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 10, 2006)

TedTheLed said:


> ...ready for "Tongueless monkey' ?? --
> 
> Ultra-concentrated “16 Million Reserve” is the hottest science can make.
> 
> ...




You can buy it here: It's a powder, though, not a sauce.

http://www.sweatnspice.com/429-13.htm


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 10, 2006)

Trashman said:


> You can buy it here: It's a powder, though, not a sauce.
> 
> http://www.sweatnspice.com/429-13.htm



$299,950.00 per liter which is about a quart for Americans. If it's a powder it should be sold by the gram as ml is a liquid measure.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 10, 2006)

Mike Painter said:


> $299,950.00 per liter which is about a quart for Americans. If it's a powder it should be sold by the gram as ml is a liquid measure.



I guess that makes sense, but it does says "World's hottest chili powder", and near the bottom, under "Ingredients", it says Pure Capsicum (World's hottest chili powder). It doesn't list any other ingredients--no water, no vinegar, no tomato--nothing.

I am a little confused, though, as it says, "The tiny 1ml vial inside contains pure capsicum crystals, hottest chili powder known to man," but then under "Size:", it says, "1 oz." There's a vile inside? Maybe, I need to search a little more...

Ok, under the reviews section of that website, it does give evidence that this is not a sauce, but a power. Here's a couple reviews:

"This stuff is not Hot Sauce it is pure flakes of chemical capascain. Thats the same chemical used in pepper sprays and in some military weapons as well. But this is even hotter its 100% pure, not watered down like pepper sprays. Because its a chemical it doesn't disolve well in water based liquids, so to use it as a cooking ingedient the best thing to do is add a few crystals (1 or 2 ) to teaspoon of vodka. Then mix the disolved crystals to a dish your cooking.....1-2 crystals will add plenty of heat to a pot of chilli."

"As an authority on this hot sauce stuff.. I ain't even gonna f**k with this. It's pure chemical capascain, it'll kill you. Don't eat a crystal of this, it will burn a hole in your tongue.. This isn't an additive, and I eat 6am all the time. This stuff is just WRONG.. BUY SOME!!!!! Ask my friend one-eyed joe, who was the victim of someone sneezing while the coke vial of this stuff was open... I know $200 for a milligram of powder seems expensive, but if you ever need to kill someone, you'll have this on hand."


----------



## eebowler (Nov 10, 2006)

I wonder if it damages the tongue or just pains?


----------



## bfg9000 (Nov 10, 2006)

It's not the capsaicin itself that damages tissue. It's the inflammatory mediators released by your own body that does it.

Yes, there is a known lethal oral dose for mice but even eating all 999 bottles at once would not approach the LD50 dose of 190mg/kg.


----------



## elgarak (Nov 10, 2006)

We have a local radio show here. Broadcasts on Saturdays, called "On The Grill".

At one point a LEO submitted his chili recipe to them. Much to the surprise of the host, there was not much of hot ingredients in there. Turns out that the LEO sprayed the pot with pepper spray beforehand to make hot chili...


----------



## Pellidon (Nov 10, 2006)

www.hotsauce.com Katy bar the door. Hope ya got lotsa toilet paper and ice. 

Select the sauces by category and mouse down to pepper extracts. "pain is good".


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 10, 2006)

If you mean fifthunit the Chinese website, I'd suggest you be careful about ingesting it until you know exactly what is in the carrier. And if there is an ingredients line on the label, it may not be accurate.



SkinlessMonkey said:


> I plan on using the pepper spray from fifth unit.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 10, 2006)

Aww, why not?

Heck, I sprinkle gunpowder on my organic, low-fat cereal... and it hasn't hurt anybody. I do however, avoid smokers when I get gas pains.


----------



## Biker Bear (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never understood why some people have this competitive thing about eating spicy-hot food. Of course, I don't eat that kind of thing in the first place - I find them highly unpleasant. (The hottest thing I eat with any regularity is Trader Joe's Roasted Garlic Salsa - which they list as "medium" hot.)

Of course, when I was in high school - we did a taste sensitivity experiment in one of my science classes, and mine was off the scale. Maybe I just "get more" out of foods other people consider "bland"....


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 10, 2006)

Some people just like hot foods, and the products that make them hot (e.g. hot sauce, peppers, etc.) After all didn't the Mo Hotta, Mo Betta business start down in your neck of the woods?  (Ventura County, I believe) It seems though, that many of the partipants in the public events are also involved in some business related to this market.

Of course there also seems to be a segment that uses it as an insecurity crutch, be we won't get into that 



Biker Bear said:


> I've never understood why some people have this competitive thing about eating spicy-hot food.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 10, 2006)

Pepper spray on food would be close to using crack in your coffee... You could do it... but...  hey might be fun... :lolsign: to watch from afar...  Everybody's needs to have a hobby.


----------



## Edwood (Nov 10, 2006)

I took a little taste once. Pretty darn hot. Wouldn't want that in my eyes.


----------



## robinhood4x4 (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know, go for it and report back. Be sure to video tape it and post it on youtube for us.


----------



## Concept (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll stick with Tabasco, at least I can enjoy it. Not too hot not too cold but just right.


----------



## tebore (Nov 11, 2006)

Someone's been watching one too many episodes of the Simpsons.


----------



## cyberhobo (Nov 11, 2006)

*NO!*


----------



## 3rd_shift (Nov 11, 2006)

When I got my armed guard license, it was only for carrying a fire-arm.
So...
I then went and got certified to carry handcuffs, collapsible baton, and pepper spray.

The pepper spray certification came last in the course at the end of the day.
Reason?
Because it is quite hot, even when only applied to the cheeks, chin and forehead.
It was when we started to wash it off is when some of it got into our noses and eyes. 

*AHHHHH!!!!!!* 

Then our faces all looked like red lobsters for over an hour afterwards. :lolsign: 

It is some really hot stuff.


----------

